# Aquatic Flower Compendium (ish)



## Courtneybst (14 Feb 2022)

Hi everyone,

After reading a suggestion made by @dean  in an old thread by @Tim Harrison , I thought I'd kick things off.

This thread aims to be a collection of photos of *flowering aquatic plants* that we often keep in aquaria.

Please feel free to contribute with photos of your aquatic plant flowers so others can see what they look like. I think it would also be good to provide a short snippet of information of your experience getting to that stage and a difficulty level (Easy, Medium, Hard - e.g. I'd say that Lindernia Rotundifolia is Easy to induce flowering whereas Utricularia Graminifolia is Medium, with 'Hard' being reserved for things that rarely flower).

I've started off with a couple as they're the only two plants I have flowering at the moment. I will add more when they come up.

*Currently we have pictures of the following*;
Rotala rotundifolia
Hydrocotyle verticillata
Bucephalandra 'Red'
Anubias sp.
Aeschynomene fluitans
Cryptocoryne beckettii var. Petchii
Lindernia rotundifolia
Hydrocotyle leucocephala
Persicaria hydropiperoidies
Ludwigia sp. red
Blyxa japonica
Cryptocoryne nurii var. Rosen Maiden
Hygrophila corymbosa 'Siamensis 53B'


----------



## Courtneybst (14 Feb 2022)

Rotala Rotundifolia (Blood Red variant)
Difficulty: Easy

This plant was taken as submerged cutting from my aquarium. I kept it moist as much as possible whilst it transitioned into emersed growth. It took several months to produce flowes but now flowers non stop.




Hydrocotyle Verticillata
Difficulty: Easy

This plant was always an emersed plantlet and so adapted to the environment well. It's incredibly easy to flower and will do so very early on. The flowers are inconspicuous but beautiful and plentiful.


----------



## Tim Harrison (14 Feb 2022)

Nice idea @Courtneybst. Just out of curiosity which thread was that ?


----------



## Garuf (14 Feb 2022)

Bucephalandra “red”.


----------



## Courtneybst (14 Feb 2022)

Tim Harrison said:


> Nice idea @Courtneybst. Just out of curiosity which thread was that ?


This was Emersed Growth Flowers


----------



## KirstyF (14 Feb 2022)

Anubias - Easy - Did it all by itself, 10 weeks after planting. High tech, EI, shady spot. Some Buce starting to bud too so more photos soon.


----------



## Courtneybst (14 Feb 2022)

KirstyF said:


> View attachment 182711
> 
> Anubias - Easy - Did it all by itself, 10 weeks after planting. High tech, EI, shady spot. Some Buce starting to bud too so more photos soon.


Did the anubias start underwater? I've had anubias flower underwater but the spathe got eaten immediately haha.


----------



## Wookii (14 Feb 2022)

It sure if this counts as it’s already a floating plant, but Aeschynomene fluitans:


----------



## KirstyF (14 Feb 2022)

Courtneybst said:


> Did the anubias start underwater? I've had anubias flower underwater but the spathe got eaten immediately haha.



Well it started underwater for me! The tank must be 11 weeks old now so it’s definitely been submersed for that long, and this flower appeared about a week ago. It was a tropica pot so I assume would have been initially grown emersed! Interestingly I have some Buce budding too. Started adding extra Po4 3 weeks ago but no idea if that is related or just coincidental.
Received a lovely new Buce at the weekend, which arrived with two flowers already on it. Maybe it’s something in the air. 😊


----------



## greenbliss (19 Feb 2022)

Cryptocoryne Beckettii var. Petchii
Difficulty: Easy but requiring lots of patience. I just planted the plant in peat and then abandoned it for a year or so in a tub filled approximately 5cm with water. Lighting was a south facing window but recently I moved the plants under 12 hours of T5 lighting and this might have helped trigger it to flower as under natural light they usually flower around autumn.


----------



## Courtneybst (19 Feb 2022)

greenbliss said:


> Cryptocoryne Beckettii var. Petchii
> Difficulty: Easy but requiring lots of patience. I just planted the plant in peat and then abandoned it for a year or so in a tub filled approximately 5cm with water. Lighting was a south facing window but recently I moved the plants under 12 hours of T5 lighting and this might have helped trigger it to flower as under natural light they usually flower around autumn.View attachment 183013
> View attachment 183012


Beautiful!!


----------



## greenbliss (19 Feb 2022)

Forgot to add this... watertrumpet


----------



## Courtneybst (23 Feb 2022)

Lindernia Rotundifolia
Difficulty: Easy

This plant flowers readily when grown emersed, although the blooms don't last long. This was started from a submerged cutting and adapted fairly quickly.


----------



## Gill (23 Feb 2022)

HYDROCOTYLE LEUCOCEPHALA (BRAZILIAN PENNYWORT)


----------



## Alex Papp (1 Apr 2022)

Persicaria hydropiperoidies (aka Sao Paulo)
Difficulty: Easy

After a few months with a little humidity, it flowers.


----------



## Garuf (1 Apr 2022)

Is it persicaria or polygonum for São Paulo? I’ve got two sp that are meant to be both São Paulo but neither look exactly like photos.


----------



## Alex Papp (4 Apr 2022)

hi, it's Persicaria. Christel Kasselmann identified it from the plant in the photo above.
I bought it as Persicaria Sao Paulo from Aquasabi a few years ago. Yeah there are several forms of P. hydropiperoides including a not very interesting leggy green plant. And there might be some Polygonum species that look similar too...


----------



## dw1305 (4 Apr 2022)

Hi all,


Garuf said:


> Is it persicaria or polygonum for São Paulo?





Alex Papp said:


> it's Persicaria. Christel Kasselmann identified it from the plant in the photo above.
> I bought it as Persicaria Sao Paulo from Aquasabi a few years ago.





Alex Papp said:


> Persicaria hydropiperoidies


I think the genus _Polygonum _has recently been split into three (or more?) genera _Persicaria, Fagopyrum, Fallopia _etc. following DNA work.  So I'm guessing that the updated genus will be _Persicaria _and presumably_ P. hydropiperoides is _the correct species.

cheers Darrel


----------



## plantnoobdude (4 Apr 2022)

ludwigia sp red in flower. the flowers closely resemble ludwigia palustris, but wild collected ludwigia palustris is never red like the one in the hobby. so I am guessing it's a hybrid or mutation.


----------



## dean (6 Apr 2022)

Great idea 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Courtneybst (12 Apr 2022)

Blyxa japonica
Difficulty: Easy

Flowers are tiny and inconspicuous, and could easily be mistaken for some kind of runner.

I noticed it's very easy to get this plant to produce flower spikes under strong lighting, but the flowers only seem to 'bloom' if they're able to reach above the surface or are emersed for long enough.

This particular one had flower spikes for a long time but only bloomed when I put it into a freezer bag for a day to give away.


----------



## Courtneybst (26 Apr 2022)

Cryptocoryne nurii 'Rosen Maiden'
Difficulty: Medium

Annoyingly I couldn't get a good picture because the spathe has come up facing away from the glass! Nevertheless, you can see it's a beautiful trumpet of a flower and pretty big. I noticed some of the older leaves melting off and I thought it might be a CO2/nutrient issue but now I think it's using up a ton of energy to produce this flower, and it could be taking it from the leaves. 

I left the plant in situ since day one (several months, can't remember how many) and it's enjoyed Tropica soil, root tabs and direct sun which may have contributed to its success, I can't confirm.

If anyone has any nicer photos, feel free to share!


----------



## LondonDragon (27 Apr 2022)

Courtneybst said:


> I noticed some of the older leaves melting off and I thought it might be a CO2/nutrient issue but now I think it's using up a ton of energy to produce this flower, and it could be taking it from the leaves.


When mine flowered I did not notice any melt, did you disturb the surrounding substrate?
Mine has turned into a monster! Will need to uproot it and break it up and replant soon!


----------



## Courtneybst (27 Apr 2022)

LondonDragon said:


> When mine flowered I did not notice any melt, did you disturb the surrounding substrate?
> Mine has turned into a monster! Will need to uproot it and break it up and replant soon!


No I've barely touched the tank in the last 3 weeks, except for water changes. It could also be a CO2 delivery issue, my pipes do need cleaning and a trim is overdue. But I like it overgrown!


----------



## Garuf (1 May 2022)

Hygro 53b.


----------



## Sid.scapes (3 May 2022)

I am sure I have a photo of Hydrocotyle Tripartita Mini flowers. I will look that up!


----------



## X3NiTH (8 Jul 2022)

Vallisneria  Gigantea.


----------



## Alex Papp (10 Jul 2022)

@Courtneybst very jealous of your crypt flower I've been growing crypts emersed for almost one year and got nothing
Here's_ Cuphea anagalloidea _(took a while to flower. flowered when it was in dry air and dryish aquasoil. I'm growing it in aquasoil with some EI ferts every few waterings, under 2xtwinstarS) and _Floscopa_ cf. _scandens  _(flowers relatively quickly but needs moisture, a lot of moisture, and good lighting and humidity to get the flowers to actually open up)


----------



## Courtneybst (10 Jul 2022)

Alex Papp said:


> Here's_ Cuphea anagalloidea_


Just looked it up, looks beautiful! It almost looks like a cross between Rotala Florida and the colour of Ludwigia Super Red. 

How'd it grow underwater for you?


----------



## Nont (11 Jul 2022)

Echinodorus sp. Rosé


----------



## Courtneybst (11 Jul 2022)

These photos are looking great! So much variety 😍

Don't forget to add the *difficulty level* and some *growing information* to your post so it will help others. 🙂


----------



## Nont (11 Jul 2022)

Quick question. Do pond plants with submerged form (S. sagittifolia, Alisma, Hydrocleys) flowers allowed here?


Courtneybst said:


> Don't forget to add the *difficulty level* and some *growing information* to your post so it will help others. 🙂


I’ll  add it next time then.


----------



## Courtneybst (11 Jul 2022)

Nont said:


> Do pond plants with submerged form (S. sagittifolia, Alisma, Hydrocleys) flowers allowed here?


Yep! If it can grow underwater, go for it!


----------



## dw1305 (11 Jul 2022)

Hi all, 


Alex Papp said:


> Here's_ Cuphea anagalloidea _and _Floscopa_ cf. _scandens_


Nice. 

It looks like _Floscopa cf. scandens_ is a bit like <"_Murdannia keisak_">_, _a terrestrial plant that can survive under water but <"really, really wants to be emersed">.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Garuf (11 Jul 2022)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Nice.
> 
> ...


Yup, this is 3 days growth from it breaking the surface.


----------



## Garuf (11 Jul 2022)




----------



## CooKieS (11 Jul 2022)

Hello there. Great idea @Courtneybst !

Here’s my Micranthemum Monte Carlo flowering, I would rate it is as medium/hard as it seems to need a lot of light to do so.

Growing it under 5000lumens, emersed on a wood piece that is just under the week aqua a430 led unit (UV led at 50%, about 15cm distance from the led).

Flowers are only 1-2 mm 













Cheers
Thierry


----------



## Alex Papp (11 Jul 2022)

Courtneybst said:


> These photos are looking great! So much variety 😍
> 
> Don't forget to add the *difficulty level* and some *growing information* to your post so it will help others. 🙂


added! I forgot


Courtneybst said:


> Just looked it up, looks beautiful! It almost looks like a cross between Rotala Florida and the colour of Ludwigia Super Red.
> 
> How'd it grow underwater for you?


it grows okay underwater, a lot better for me in RO GH 5... needs Roland levels of care/skill to get like the nice photos of it.
Tropica sold it very very briefly.


----------



## Nont (12 Jul 2022)

CooKieS said:


> Hello there. Great idea @Courtneybst !
> 
> Here’s my Micranthemum Monte Carlo flowering, I would rate it is as medium/hard as it seems to need a lot of light to do so.
> 
> ...


I like it! It looks just like tiny bacopa.


----------



## Courtneybst (26 Aug 2022)

Bacopa caroliniana
Difficulty: Easy

I actually forgot I planted this in the pond tank. I had extra plantlets from when I planted up my Utricularia terrarium. Unfortunately aphids thwarted that. This started as a tissue culture plant and I've not done anything in particular to get this to flower so I would say it's an easy one.


----------



## Courtneybst (26 Aug 2022)

Pogostemon erectus
Difficulty: Medium

I don't think this plant is particularly difficult to grow emersed but getting it to flower takes some patience. I'm tempted to put some in my terrarium.


----------



## Nont (26 Aug 2022)

Sagittaria subulata
Difficulty: Medium

One of the sag had grown out its pedicel and flower after I cut its roots and replanted it. And I’m not quite sure what replanting have done to it.


----------



## NatalieHurrell (21 Sep 2022)

Brilliant idea.  Unfortunately I only have pictures of the species listed already.


----------



## Courtneybst (21 Sep 2022)

NatalieHurrell said:


> Brilliant idea.  Unfortunately I only have pictures of the species listed already.


No worries! I planned for this to be a long term ongoing thread so no pressure.


----------



## NatalieHurrell (21 Sep 2022)

Best get myself some more plants then!


----------



## Garuf (21 Sep 2022)




----------



## plantnoobdude (21 Sep 2022)

Garuf said:


> View attachment 194765


Species? Looks Lovely


----------



## Garuf (22 Sep 2022)

plantnoobdude said:


> Species? Looks Lovely


I don’t actually know because it’s a rhizome node I stole from a bird bath but I suspect it to be nymphaea pygmaea alba


----------



## Fiske (14 Nov 2022)

Garuf said:


> I don’t actually know because it’s a rhizome node I stole from a bird bath but I suspect it to be nymphaea pygmaea alba


Looks a lot like mine, so I'd say that's right


----------



## Fiske (14 Nov 2022)

Posted elsewhere, but; Aponogeton crispus flower stem


----------



## bazz (17 Dec 2022)

Sold to me as C. Pink Line, it appears to be similar in colour to Rosen Maiden but the plant stands up whereas the RM tends to lay down. Anyway, it's flowering.


----------



## rixo2010 (23 Dec 2022)

Hey,

here I have some submerged plants that flower. Some look interesting, and some (eriocaulaceaes) not that much.

Rotala Indica (Amannia Bonsai)




Eriocaulon Quinquangulare




Syngonanthus „Manaus“





and some emerged

Rotala Florida 




Paepalanthus Fluviatilis (Tonina)



Best regards, merry Christmas and a happy new year @ all,
Andreas


----------



## rixo2010 (Sunday at 8:21 PM)

What about adding the information „I could get seeds“?

*Rotala ramosior Florida* 
Difficulty - easy
Dropped seeds - yes 
Seeds grow - yes

I saw them falling on my fissidens, you can see in that picture:









Greetings.


----------



## Courtneybst (Sunday at 8:27 PM)

rixo2010 said:


> What about adding the information „I could get seeds“?
> 
> *Rotala ramosior Florida*
> Difficulty - easy
> ...


That's awesome! Did you buy them as seeds originally or as mature plants?


----------



## rixo2010 (Sunday at 8:31 PM)

I bought them as 3 single submerged stems.
As soon as I putted them emerged (they grow like crazy in my tank and it was too sad to put them in the bin) they started to flower.


----------

